# Can't burn DVD-R DVD



## bashrules (May 12, 2013)

Hi all,

FreeBSD 9.0/i386 (recently recompiled all ports from scratch). I have a NEC DVD burner.

```
[cmd=#]dmesg | grep DVD[/cmd]
cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A 1.07> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
```

Atapicam is loaded.

```
[cmd=#]kldstat | grep atapicam[/cmd]
 9    1 0xc84d8000 4000     atapicam.ko
```

I can't write any "TDK DVD-R 1-16x" DVDs. I tried several programs, say:

```
[cmd=#]growisofs -speed=1  -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=iso.iso[/cmd]
Executing 'builtin_dd if=iso.iso of=/dev/pass1 obs=32k seek=0'
/dev/pass1: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1352KBps.
:-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=2h/CANNOT WRITE MEDIUM - UNSUPPORTED MEDIUM VERSION]: Invalid argument
:-( media is not formatted or unsupported.
:-( write failed: Invalid argument
```

So, growisofs says unsupported medium, but this site http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=8910 lists write speeds for DVD-R's as 8x. In other words, writing DVD-R should be supported. 

Any idea what can go wrong?


----------



## nox@ (May 17, 2013)

[guess]That might be just the drive firmware not liking that particular type of blank and/or write speed so maybe try different ones?[/guess]

HTH, 
Juergen


----------



## bashrules (May 20, 2013)

I tried several write speeds with no help. I booted Knoppix 7 and tried the same growisofs command resulting in the same error message. So, it's not really FreeBSD's fault.

What do you mean with "particular type of blank [DVDs]"? The above posted link shows DVD-R's are supported. Do you mean the particular TDK DVDs don't work well with my DVD drive but other DVR-R brands may work?

 Bash


----------



## adripillo (May 21, 2013)

bashrules said:
			
		

> I tried several write speeds with no help. I booted Knoppix 7 and tried the same growisofs command resulting in the same error message. So, it's not really FreeBSD's fault.
> 
> What do you mean with "particular type of blank [DVDs]"? The above posted link shows DVD-R's are supported. Do you mean the particular TDK DVDs don't work well with my DVD drive but other DVR-R brands may work?
> 
> Bash



Well I do not know if it is the case but I have some computers at my work that do not read or write some DVD brands. For example some do not read Sony, others do not read TDK and so on. OFC Of course there are some DVD burners that read all kinds.


----------

